

Ask HN: Why is this Chinese company spending millions on an App? - shubhamjain

I am talking about this application [WeChat][1]. It is a free messaging app and somewhat similar on the lines of WhatsApp. I really don&#x27;t understand why would they spend million for TV marketing (yes it is being shown on TV (at least in India)) for a Free app.<p>How much revenue will they be able to generate if they try to charge fee? I think very less because users already have an option to WhatApp which is already dominant in the market. Banner ads is&#x27;nt too an option because the users will simply quit if it is provides poor UX.<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;WeChat
======
mr_spothawk
They sell games through the app.

